# من غير ما دونا تيجي تهشني ((( سؤال عن العيون )))



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2012)

بصوا حابه اطرح سؤال



ايه رايكم في العيون الواسعه والضيقه والصيني والياباني
والمصري والعربي والاروبي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وانهي الاجمل بالنسبه اليكم


ناطره اجابتكم
بدون استهزاء او مسخره








وبلاش حد يقول لدونا اني صاحبه الموضوع
اصلها بتحب تهنشي مش عارف ليه
اكنش كتكوت وانا مش عارف :smile02​


----------



## sparrow (17 فبراير 2012)

وضحي سوالك اكتر تقصدي للشاب ولا للشابه 
ههههههههههه

اكيد هتفرق هههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (17 فبراير 2012)

*اى عيون غير  السوداويه يبقى ميه ميه
انما لو عيون صينيه يبقى عليه العوض فى البيعه ديه

*


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه 

اختاري انتي عاوزه تتكلمي علي عيون مين

الشباب ولا البنات
هههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

البنات عيون واسعه وعسلى 
الولاد ممكن تاخدى عينى تشوفى بيها


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2012)

مالهم العيون الصينيه بقي يا مون
مفيش بعد كدا جمال وضيق ومش واضحين اصلا
ههههههههههههههه




فينك ياعبود


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه
واسعه ازاي يعني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


يا جو خلي عينيك معاك احسن

ممكن  حد تاني يطلبهم هههههههههههههه


----------



## sparrow (17 فبراير 2012)

انا جبتلكم الشاي هنا نشربه 
يلا خدوا 

بالنسبه بقي للعيون يا نيفو انا احب اتكلم عن عيون الشاب 
هههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

لا متقلقيش
انا عامل عمليه فى عينى وواخد 4 غرز 
يعنى  محدش هيجى يطلبهم


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> انا جبتلكم الشاي هنا نشربه
> يلا خدوا
> 
> بالنسبه بقي للعيون يا نيفو انا احب اتكلم عن عيون الشاب
> هههههههههههه




هاتي يا اوختي الشاي 

كترالرد عملي صداع هههههههههههه


طب اتفضلي كلي اذان صاغيه 
ايه رايكم فيهم بقي
وبتحبي لون ايه  ؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> لا متقلقيش
> انا عامل عمليه فى عينى وواخد 4 غرز
> يعنى  محدش هيجى يطلبهم




سلامتك يا جو مين بس دعي عليك غيرنا
هههههههههههههههههه

لا تقلق هااتيجي اللي تطلبهم برده
خد كلامي عن ثقه


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> أنا منسحبة ومش رح أجاوب هههههههههه




ليه كدا بقي

دا انا كنت لسه هانادي عليكي تشربي الشاي
وترد علي مزاج






ردي ايبت بقي احسنلك :nunu0000:

والا هاطول لساني


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> سلامتك يا جو مين بس دعي عليك غيرنا
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا تقلق هااتيجي اللي تطلبهم برده
> خد كلامي عن ثقه


كدة من غير ما تشوفهم 
امال لو شافتهم هتعمل اه 
وبعدين انا عينيا عينين بسس 
يعنى فى السمس بتعمل الوان تانيه 
ههههههههههه بس شكلهم كدة :vava:


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> كدة من غير ما تشوفهم
> امال لو شافتهم هتعمل اه
> وبعدين انا عينيا عينين بسس
> يعنى فى السمس بتعمل الوان تانيه
> ههههههههههه بس شكلهم كدة :vava:


ههههههههههههههه مهو الاعتراض مش هايكون علي العيون

هايكون علي الطول

الا قولنا بقي

انت كام فسوه بجد
لاني لسه معرفتش هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (17 فبراير 2012)

الله دى شوطة بقى وماشية فى المنتدى  :smile02 :gy0000:ههههههههههه


----------



## sparrow (17 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هاتي يا اوختي الشاي
> كترالرد عملي صداع هههههههههههه
> وانا كمان صدعت وفعلا عملت شاي بجد
> ورزيتا كمان عملت شاي بجد ههههههههههه
> ...



انا احب التميز يعني احب تكون العين استيراد الخارج 
وتكون مطابقه لكل المواصفات العالميه 
ويا حبذا بقي لو لونها اخضر مصفر
هتبقي ممتازة هههههههههههههههههه 
شوفيلي كده عندك النوع دا 



Rosetta قال:


> أنا منسحبة ومش رح أجاوب هههههههههه



روز انا عملتلك الشاي الاخضر يلا ردي 
هو صح احنا صدعنا بس ميمنعش يعني ادينا بنشرب الشاي وهنفوق هههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2012)

*الهى ربنا يبعتلكوا واحد سلفى ينكد عليكوا يا بعدا
قال عيون قال
اعوزبالله منكواا  *


----------



## sparrow (17 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> مالهم العيون الصينيه بقي يا مون
> مفيش بعد كدا جمال وضيق ومش واضحين اصلا
> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> فينك ياعبود



العيون الصينيه هتبقي مدفوسه يا نيفو 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sparrow (17 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الهى ربنا يبعتلكوا واحد سلفى ينكد عليكوا يا بعدا
> قال عيون قال
> اعوزبالله منكواا  *



اخس عليكي يا دون عاوزن تفجرينا 
وااااااااااااااااااااااااااء


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

فيه ايه يا دونا 
مش اتفقت معاكى امبارح على موضوع فى اليوم
ووافقتى
ولا كلام امبارح راح  لحاله 

انا يا نوفا بتاع حوالى تقريبا كدة 
بسم الصليب يعنى 
كيرياليسون كيرياليسون يارب ارحم 
قل اعوذ برب الفلق من شر ما خلق 
بس


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> اخس عليكي يا دون عاوزن تفجرينا
> وااااااااااااااااااااااااااء



*اماااال يعنى اسيبكوااا كده مبسوطين وبتضحكوااا :nunu0000:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> فيه ايه يا دونا
> مش اتفقت معاكى امبارح على موضوع فى اليوم
> ووافقتى
> ولا كلام امبارح راح  لحاله
> ...


*
لا مراحش ياخويا 
بس ابقوا افتكرونى  :94:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2012)

يا جماعه بطلوا تريقه

انا بتكلم بجد مش بهزار






امال لو كنت سالت عن الاذن الطويله كنت قولتوا ايه





الله شعقوله كدا بقي


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> يلا بجاوب ماااااااااشي :vava:
> أنا بحب العيون الواسعة وذات اللون الأسود وذات الرموش السوداء والطويلة ويفضل العيون العربية ذات الجمال الأصيل وبس كده :smile02
> بعدين العيون خلقة ربنا هو إنتو ليش معترضيييين
> ربنا يسامحكم بس ld:


يعنى فيه امل عينيا تعجبك  :smile02


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> لا مراحش ياخويا
> بس ابقوا افتكرونى  :94:*


نفتكرك بأيه 
اطبقلك خمسينايه فى ايدك يعنى ولا ايه


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2012)

بت يا سبارو انتي مش كتبتي 

برعايه بوب ليه

كدا هيدخل يرفع عليا قضه


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> نفتكرك بأيه
> اطبقلك خمسينايه فى ايدك يعنى ولا ايه



*بخيل :t7:*


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> هههههههههه إبعت صورة لعيونك عشان أقرر
> لو كانو متوافقين مع المعايير والمقاييس :smile02


لا معلش بقي مش عارف اقص صورة لعيونى بس 
ومينفعش ابعت صورة كامله الناس تزعل وانتى ست العارفين


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بخيل :t7:*


اطبقلك البنك الاهلى فى ايدك يعنى علشان مبقاش بخيل 
:t26:


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2012)

*الموضوع محتاج لاراء الجهابذه شيف عبود مفتى المنتدى وامام المنتدى الشيخ بوب 
حد يناديهم من ع القهوه بقى هههههه*


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الموضوع محتاج لاراء الجهابذه شيف عبود مفتى المنتدى وامام المنتدى الشيخ بوب
> حد يناديهم من ع القهوه بقى هههههه*


واحنا هنوقف الموضوع لغايه ما يجوا ولا ايه 
زمانهم جايين 
هيروحوا فين 
المواضيع الحلوة بتنده الناس الحلوة 
هيجوا لوحدهم


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الهى ربنا يبعتلكوا واحد سلفى ينكد عليكوا يا بعدا
> 
> قال عيون قال
> اعوزبالله منكواا  *




يا خراشي هو فينا من كدا



طب انا بقول اهتش بقي




ولا اقولك ابعتيلي السلفي دا
وانا انكد علي اهله ههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2012)

طب حد يشدلهم مكتوب علي السريع كدا

هههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> فيه ايه يا دونا
> مش اتفقت معاكى امبارح على موضوع فى اليوم
> ووافقتى
> ولا كلام امبارح راح  لحاله
> ...



تصدق كتير فعلا
:smile02


----------



## sparrow (17 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اماااال يعنى اسيبكوااا كده مبسوطين وبتضحكوااا :nunu0000:*


لا ودي تيجي لازم تيجي تنكدي علينا وعلي الي حوالينا كمان  ههههههه



Rosetta قال:


> يلا بجاوب ماااااااااشي :vava:
> أنا بحب العيون الواسعة وذات اللون الأسود وذات الرموش السوداء والطويلة ويفضل العيون العربية ذات الجمال الأصيل وبس كده :smile02
> بعدين العيون خلقة ربنا هو إنتو ليش معترضيييين
> ربنا يسامحكم بس ld:



علي فكرة كل المواصفات دي في عيوني 
اللهم لا حسد يعني هههههههههه
لو عاوزة ابعتلك 




Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> لا مراحش ياخويا
> بس ابقوا افتكرونى  :94:*



متقلقيش يا دون هبعتلك عيش وحلاوة بس روحي انتي ومتقلقيش هههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (17 فبراير 2012)

كل اللى يجيبة ربنا كويس نيفينا ههههههههه
اسود / فحقلى/ احمر/ بنفسجى
بتاعت ربنا
عندك اعتراض عليكى وعلى اللينسيز حلت مشاكل كتير ههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2012)

طب سؤال بجد بقي مش هزار

ايه راي البنات في الشباب القصير

بمعني بنت اتقدم ليها شاب فيه كل المواصفات الكويسه

الا انه قصير عنها

حتي لو لبست شوز ارضي برده طويله 

شو رايكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

مش موجودين يا حجه 
وبعدين انا بغظها بحكايه البنك 
تقولى عاوزة نصه 
انا عاوز باكيه منه


----------



## sparrow (17 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يا جماعه بطلوا تريقه
> 
> انا بتكلم بجد مش بهزار
> 
> ...



متحطي بالمرة سؤال عن طول اللسان وراينا فيه هههههههههههههه




Rosetta قال:


> هههههههههه إبعت صورة لعيونك عشان أقرر
> لو كانو متوافقين مع المعايير والمقاييس :smile02


عاوزنها هنا علي  العام يا روز




+Nevena+ قال:


> بت يا سبارو انتي مش كتبتي
> 
> برعايه بوب ليه
> 
> كدا هيدخل يرفع عليا قضه



نسيت يا بنتي يلا ملحوقه 

الراعي الرسمي للمدافيس 

بوووووووووووووب 

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> تصدق كتير فعلا
> :smile02


:94:


sparrow قال:


> لا ودي تيجي لازم تيجي تنكدي علينا وعلي الي حوالينا كمان  ههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ...


عيش وكفته افضل 


+Nevena+ قال:


> طب سؤال بجد بقي مش هزار
> 
> ايه راي البنات في الشباب القصير
> 
> ...


فين البنات الطوال دول 
مش هما انقرضوا باين


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> كل اللى يجيبة ربنا كويس نيفينا ههههههههه
> اسود / فحقلى/ احمر/ بنفسجى
> بتاعت ربنا
> عندك اعتراض عليكى وعلى اللينسيز حلت مشاكل كتير ههههههه




هههههههههه لينسيز ايه يا عمنا
بلاش تزيف انا بتكلم علي الطبيعي

مفيش احلي منه :gy0000:


----------



## grges monir (17 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههه لينسيز ايه يا عمنا
> بلاش تزيف انا بتكلم علي الطبيعي
> 
> مفيش احلي منه :gy0000:


حلوة طبيعى دى نيفينا
على اساس يعنى ان الميك اب عامة مش بيخلى الشكل مزيف ههههههه
يا بت دة الواحد بيشو ف بنات فى الافراح استحالة يتعرف عليهم فى يوم عادى   بعد كدة ههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2012)

احم احم 
احـــــــــــــم



موجودين يا جو


----------



## Twin (17 فبراير 2012)

*والنعمة انتوا جامدين هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> حلوة طبيعى دى نيفينا
> على اساس يعنى ان الميك اب عامة مش بيخلى الشكل مزيف ههههههه
> يا بت دة الواحد بيشو ف بنات فى الافراح استحالة يتعرف عليهم فى يوم عادى   بعد كدة ههههههه



فيالافراح حاجه والعادي بتاع كل يوم شئ تاني خالص

وكمان انا ماليش دعوه بقي
انا بتكلم عن نفسي يا خويا
طبيعي اخر حاجه ههههههههههههه :vava:

دايما متواضعه انا هههههه


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> احم احم
> احـــــــــــــم
> 
> 
> ...


فى المتحف يعنى ولا موجودين فين :act31:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2012)

عاملين حفله تاني وانا بتمرمط عالطريق


----------



## sparrow (17 فبراير 2012)

ابعتى للكل

لا للكل مينفعش يا جوو
اطخ يا بووووووي  ههههههههههه
هي روز حببتي بس 




oesi no قال:


> :94:
> 
> عيش وكفته افضل
> 
> ...




انت الي نظرك ضعف 
شكل ال 4 غرز قصروا علي نظرك هههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> متحطي بالمرة سؤال عن طول اللسان وراينا فيه هههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ...




قصدك كدا






كدا الموضوع متكامل اهو يون واذن ولسان
حد عاوز حاجه تاني


----------



## sparrow (17 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> قصدك كدا
> 
> 
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا كده كتير استني علينا
نجاوب الاول علي العيون وبعدان نزلي
الاودان
واللسان 
ههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> ابعتى للكل
> 
> لا للكل مينفعش يا جوو
> اطخ يا بووووووي  ههههههههههه
> ...


الا القصر  معنديش منه ده


----------



## sparrow (17 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> عاملين حفله تاني وانا بتمرمط عالطريق



هههههههههههه
خلاص هنحتفل بالنيابه عنك لحد ما تيجي


----------



## Twin (17 فبراير 2012)

*طب وأخبار ده أيه *
*




*

*ياكل والا ميمشيش *​


----------



## Critic (17 فبراير 2012)

والنبى يا جماعة نزلولنا موضوع عن الشعر


----------



## Twin (17 فبراير 2012)

Critic قال:


> والنبى يا جماعة نزلولنا موضوع عن الشعر


* متخلي الشعر في حاله :gun:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *طب وأخبار ده أيه *
> *
> 
> 
> ...




يا نهار فحلقي

انا انسحبت من الموضوع خلاص :vava:


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

لا الموضوع ده عن الراس على بعضها 
الكرشه والفشه وباقى الحاجات  هتتحط فى موضوع  منفصل
والجلد هتاخدة نيفين علشان هى الى بتدبح 
قصدى هى اللى بتعمل المواضيع


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2012)

Critic قال:


> والنبى يا جماعة نزلولنا موضوع عن الشعر




هههههههههههههههه للبنات ولا الشباب
الكانيش ولا السايح النايح ولا الطويل ولا القصير
ولا الاصلع ولا ...............


كفايه كدا
اختار واحنا ننزل


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> لا الموضوع ده عن الراس على بعضها
> الكرشه والفشه وباقى الحاجات  هتتحط فى موضوع  منفصل
> والجلد هتاخدة نيفين علشان هى الى بتدبح
> قصدى هى اللى بتعمل المواضيع




يقرفك يا جو
ادبح ايه بس حرام عليك



روح منك للي كلت جوزها كله
مش دراعه بس :yahoo:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2012)

عيون ايه وشعر ايه
حد يفتح موضوع عن ازمه البنزين

البنزين التمنين في المنيا باتنين جنيه
ومتاخدش اكتر من صفيحه


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يقرفك يا جو
> ادبح ايه بس حرام عليك
> 
> 
> ...


ايه القرف ده
كلت جوزها ايه  :vava:
انا اعرف اللى اكلت كبد جوزها نئ


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2012)

*اشوف فيكى يوم ياللى ف بالى
انتى سقيتى المنتدى اييييييييييه يا نيفووو
متأكده انه كان شاى؟؟؟ *


----------



## sparrow (17 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> الا القصر  معنديش منه ده



الله يسهله ياعم تلاقيها طويله اد 170 سم كده او 180 سم 



Twin قال:


> *طب وأخبار ده أيه *
> *
> 
> 
> ...



احنا هنجبلك شبه بس علي بنت
واقول انت بقي رايك ههههههههههه



Critic قال:


> والنبى يا جماعة نزلولنا موضوع عن الشعر




الخطة الجايه يا كريتيك 
بس نخلص من قصه الودان واللسان
الطلب كتير علي المواضيع 
اعمليلنا جدول يا نيفو


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اشوف فيكى يوم ياللى ف بالى
> انتى سقيتى المنتدى اييييييييييه يا نيفووو
> متأكده انه كان شاى؟؟؟ *



:08:


والنحمه برئ يابيه :94:

البت سوسو هي اللي عملت شاي اخضر

تقريبا هو كان اصفر بس مستهبل علي اخضر
:smile02


----------



## sparrow (17 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> لا الموضوع ده عن الراس على بعضها
> الكرشه والفشه وباقى الحاجات  هتتحط فى موضوع  منفصل
> والجلد هتاخدة نيفين علشان هى الى بتدبح
> قصدى هى اللى بتعمل المواضيع


هتدبحيلنا ايه يا نيفو الموضوع الي جاي
ههههههههههههه




Dona Nabil قال:


> *اشوف فيكى يوم ياللى ف بالى
> انتى سقيتى المنتدى اييييييييييه يا نيفووو
> متأكده انه كان شاى؟؟؟ *



اوعي تكوني تقصديني انا
هسحب منك كل التقييمات والعيش والحلاوة كمان 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> الله يسهله ياعم تلاقيها طويله اد 170 سم كده او 180 سم


موصلتش لل 170 
بس حته سكرة


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2012)

كله يوسع بقي

توين بس اللي يكون موجود علي الساحه

حد يعلمه طلب احضر فوري





بص يا توين انت عارف انا بعزك قد ايه
فلازم اخدمك يعني

جبتلك حته عروسه 
جمال رباني بجد






















 يالا بقي علي بركه الله

حد يزغرط يا بنات
هههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

بنات مين 
والمصحف انا اللى هزغرط
لوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووولى


----------



## sparrow (17 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> موصلتش لل 170
> بس حته سكرة



ربنا يكملك علي خير 

عقبال ما نفرح بامير
نيفين جبتله عروسه قمر 14 
ههههههههههههههه
سلم ايديكي يا نيفو


----------



## sparrow (17 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> :08:
> 
> 
> والنحمه برئ يابيه :94:
> ...




حتطلهم فيه حبوب هلوسه يا دون
هههههههههههههه


----------



## Egyptian Cowboy (17 فبراير 2012)

ولا واسعة ولا ديقة
خليك فى المعقول
بس سيبك انتى اهم حاجة الفيس اللى هيتركب عليه العيون دى  :smil12:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> بنات مين
> والمصحف انا اللى هزغرط
> لوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووولى




ههههههههههههههههههههههه الله عليك
عقبال ما نزغرطلك انت كمان وعلي يدي
ههههههههههههه





sparrow قال:


> ربنا يكملك علي خير
> 
> عقبال ما نفرح بامير
> نيفين جبتله عروسه قمر 14
> ...



امين يارب يكمل علي خير
يخليكي ليا يا قمري
وافرح بيكي قريب 





sparrow قال:


> حتطلهم فيه حبوب هلوسه يا دون
> هههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههه
لونها ايه بقي اخضر مصفر صوح:smile02







Egyptian Cowboy قال:


> ولا واسعة ولا ديقة
> خليك فى المعقول
> بس سيبك انتى اهم حاجة الفيس اللى هيتركب عليه العيون دى  :smil12:​



ههههههههههه تصدق عندك حق


طب نطرح سؤال تاني اقصد بعد التاني بقي

تحبوا الفيس يكون طويل ولا مدور ولا بيضاوي ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## sparrow (17 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> لونها ايه بقي اخضر مصفر صوح:smile02
> 
> لا مش هقلك عشان تشربي علطول بعد كده
> ...



ومحطتيش ليه المستطيل في الاختيارات ههههههه


----------



## Egyptian Cowboy (17 فبراير 2012)

*با استازتى دى مبتجيش كده خالص*
*دى يبقى الشاب واقف كده وخيرالله مجعله خير يستفاجؤ بالفيس تلقى عينه تتلوح تلاقى اللى ميتسماش يدق بعدها يحلق لكل اللى واقف معهم وميشوفش غيرها حول بعيد عنك مهى جايا فى الشارع محدش شافها غيرك يعنى ؟ بس تقولى ايه بقى *
*عايزه تقنيعينى ان ساعتها شكل الفيس هيفرق ؟ ابدا *
*مش بعيد يبدا يستوعب شكلها غير لما يفوق ههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> ومحطتيش ليه المستطيل في الاختيارات ههههههه




ههههههههههههههههههه ونسيت المربع كمان


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2012)

Egyptian Cowboy قال:


> *با استازتى دى مبتجيش كده خالص*
> *دى يبقى الشاب واقف كده وخيرالله مجعله خير يستفاجؤ بالفيس تلقى عينه تتلوح تلاقى اللى ميتسماش يدق بعدها يحلق لكل اللى واقف معهم وميشوفش غيرها حول بعيد عنك مهى جايا فى الشارع محدش شافها غيرك يعنى ؟ بس تقولى ايه بقى *
> *عايزه تقنيعينى ان ساعتها شكل الفيس هيفرق ؟ ابدا *
> *مش بعيد يبدا يستوعب شكلها غير لما يفوق ههههههههههه*​




تصدق عندك حق ساعه ما البتاع اللي اسمه ايه دا :t25: بيطب علي الواحد
بيعمي البصر عن كل شئ

بس ادينا بنوعي الناس وخلاص
نعمل اللي علينا والباقي علي القدر المنيل ههههههههه


----------



## Egyptian Cowboy (17 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> تصدق عندك حق ساعه ما البتاع اللي اسمه ايه دا :t25: بيطب علي الواحد
> بيعمي البصر عن كل شئ
> 
> بس ادينا بنوعي الناس وخلاص
> نعمل اللي علينا والباقي علي القدر المنيل ههههههههه


*ايوه صح*
*علشان اللى يفوق ميقولش اننا سبناه يغرق*
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## sparrow (17 فبراير 2012)

Egyptian Cowboy قال:


> *با استازتى دى مبتجيش كده خالص*
> *دى يبقى الشاب واقف كده وخيرالله مجعله خير يستفاجؤ بالفيس تلقى عينه تتلوح تلاقى اللى ميتسماش يدق بعدها يحلق لكل اللى واقف معهم وميشوفش غيرها حول بعيد عنك مهى جايا فى الشارع محدش شافها غيرك يعنى ؟ بس تقولى ايه بقى *
> *عايزه تقنيعينى ان ساعتها شكل الفيس هيفرق ؟ ابدا *
> *مش بعيد يبدا يستوعب شكلها غير لما يفوق ههههههههههه*​



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلو الميستماش دا ههههههههههههه



+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه ونسيت المربع كمان



طيب نكمل بقي درس الهندسه 
يبقي المستطيل والمربع وشبه المنحرف والمعين ومتوازي المستطيلات ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Egyptian Cowboy (17 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلو الميستماش دا ههههههههههههه


مهو لما بيشتغل مع العاطفة بيلبسنا اسود ده ان ملبسناش فى الحيطه اساسا هههههههه​


----------



## Basilius (17 فبراير 2012)

مالهم الشباب القصيرين 
حد ليه شوق ف حاجه ؟؟؟؟ :gun:

( مش قصيرين قوي يعني هههههههههههههه )


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2012)

*انا جه 
الكلام علي ايه بقي ؟"
*​


----------



## mero_engel (17 فبراير 2012)

بالنسبه للعيون اعتقد التيواني افضل من الصيني اليومين دول 
حتي هيبقي اضمن في التقفيل بتاعه والتشطيب


----------



## bob (17 فبراير 2012)

*انا بحب العيون الجريئة :smile02
*


----------



## sparrow (17 فبراير 2012)

Egyptian Cowboy قال:


> مهو لما بيشتغل مع العاطفة بيلبسنا اسود ده ان ملبسناش فى الحيطه اساسا هههههههه​




هههههههههههه في دي معاك 



Basilius قال:


> مالهم الشباب القصيرين
> حد ليه شوق ف حاجه ؟؟؟؟ :gun:
> 
> ( مش قصيرين قوي يعني هههههههههههههه )



ملوش زي الفل بس بردو علي حسب 
القصر لاننا دلوقتي بنتعامل بالفسوات ففسفوه عن فسوة هتفرق في القصر ههههههههههه



!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *انا جه
> الكلام علي ايه بقي ؟"
> *​



فين الكلام دا هههههههههه


----------



## sparrow (17 فبراير 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> بالنسبه للعيون اعتقد التيواني افضل من الصيني اليومين دول
> حتي هيبقي اضمن في التقفيل بتاعه والتشطيب



بلاش نصب يا ميرو 
لو هنتكلم عن التقفيل هيبقي الالماني هههههههه



bob قال:


> *انا بحب العيون الجريئة :smile02
> *




لا يا بوب احنا خلينا ليك العيون المدفوسه او المدكوكه ميمنعش يعني 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mero_engel (17 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> بلاش نصب يا ميرو
> لو هنتكلم عن التقفيل هيبقي الالماني هههههههه
> 
> 
> ...



يا اوختي جربت العيون الالماني طلعت مش كفاءه 
جربي انتي بس التيواني 
بتفتح الصبح وتقفل بالليل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> فين الكلام دا هههههههههه



* تصدقي مختش بالي ان الموضوع شغال بالاشارات من الصبح 
ممكن علشان كنت عطلان بنزين عالصحراوي الغربي 
والرياح كانت بتطير علينا ظلط مش بس رمله 
وكانت في امطار رعديه 
وكنت كل ما اعمل ريفرش للصفحه من الموبيل 
بتاخ ربع ساعه لاني كنت في الصحرا 

يمكن مختش بالي من كل كده ان الموضوع بالاشارات :nunu0000:
*​


----------



## sparrow (17 فبراير 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> يا اوختي جربت العيون الالماني طلعت مش كفاءه
> جربي انتي بس التيواني
> بتفتح الصبح وتقفل بالليل




ههههههههههههههههههه وبتقفل لوحدها كدة 
عموما هجرب علي ضمانتك


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 فبراير 2012)

*جبتلكم عيون تحفة ....*









​


----------



## rania79 (17 فبراير 2012)

هى فرة ف المنتدى هنا ولا اية
مرة رقبة ومرة عيون
هههههههههههههههههه
ع العموم العيون المغسولة هى الاحلا يابت
مش اللى .........
لووووووووووول​


----------



## mero_engel (17 فبراير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *جبتلكم عيون تحفة ....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


طب ملاقيش الونات تاني 
علي اصفرات مثلا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 فبراير 2012)

*العيون المتوسطة مش الواسعة اوى و بحب العيون الغامقة السودة او البنى الغامق كدة يعنى و خصوصا لو الرموش تقيلة يبقى تمام اوى اوى *


----------



## happy girl (17 فبراير 2012)

ليه أنت واخدة بالك في عيون الراجل ؟ 

بس عالعموم , أنا بحب عيون الراجل تكون بلا لوز و عليها رشة فلفل و كمون بليز


----------



## تيمو (17 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> ليه أنت واخدة بالك في عيون الراجل ؟
> 
> بس عالعموم , أنا بحب عيون الراجل تكون بلا لوز و عليها رشة فلفل و كمون بليز



أعتقد إنو هاد الموضوع تعبير واضح عن الذنب ، وتأنيب الضمير ، وخصوصاً إنو موضوع الشكل الخارجي ‏شاغلهم أوي ‏


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> ليه أنت واخدة بالك في عيون الراجل ؟
> 
> بس عالعموم , أنا بحب عيون الراجل تكون بلا لوز و عليها رشة فلفل و كمون بليز


انتى كدة عاوزة عيون عجل


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> أعتقد إنو هاد الموضوع تعبير واضح عن الذنب ، وتأنيب الضمير ، وخصوصاً إنو موضوع الشكل الخارجي ‏شاغلهم أوي ‏


فاهم غلط انت


----------



## تيمو (17 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> فاهم غلط انت



طيب كيف فاهم غلط؟


أنا بكلّم الأخ ، وبيناتنا موادددديع ، وأنا بضيييع يا ودددديييع ‏


----------



## happy girl (17 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> أعتقد إنو هاد الموضوع تعبير واضح عن الذنب ، وتأنيب الضمير ، وخصوصاً إنو موضوع الشكل الخارجي ‏شاغلهم أوي ‏



اكيد معاك حق تماما 

بس أنت مقلتليش بتحب العيون بنكهة الكتشب ولا العيون بنكهة الخل ولا بتحب البيض العيون ؟


----------



## happy girl (17 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> يعععععععععع
> طلعت من أكلي عيون البشر يا رجل :smile02



مش أحسن ما أكون مصاص دماء البشرية يا رجل :smile02


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2012)

*كل شويه الم مشاركاتي وانقل علي موضوع شكل 

يا موسهل 
نشارك هنا وخلاص 

*​


----------



## تيمو (17 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> اكيد معاك حق تماما
> 
> بس أنت مقلتليش بتحب العيون بنكهة الكتشب ولا العيون بنكهة الخل ولا بتحب البيض العيون ؟



بيض عيوووووووووون ههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا بحب بيض عجة ‏


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> كله بيودي على بعضه يا رجل
> طيب صحتين وعافية
> بس سمعت إنه العيون الزرق أطيب من السود:smile02
> أه صحيح هو شكله عيونك مش ولا بد يا رجل
> مش شايفني إنثى يا رجل إنت يا رجل يا happy *girl*



* بس متقوليش راجل :t26:
*​


----------



## happy girl (17 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> بيض عيوووووووووون ههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا بحب بيض عجة ‏



يلا قرب عيد الفصح , وقتها حتاكل بيض عأصوله بالتفقيش :smile02
بس مش تكتر بيض عشان بدك تاكل شوكولا كمان أحسن ما يصير معك كوكتيل بيض بشوكولا !


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> طيب كيف فاهم غلط؟
> 
> 
> أنا بكلّم الأخ ، وبيناتنا موادددديع ، وأنا بضيييع يا ودددديييع ‏


كلمه فى الرسايل فى البروفايل هنا موضوع للجميع اختار اللى احب ارد عليه وارد 
فيه اعتراض :nunu0000:


----------



## تيمو (17 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> كلمه فى الرسايل فى البروفايل هنا موضوع للجميع اختار اللى احب ارد عليه وارد
> فيه اعتراض :nunu0000:



لا يا خوي لا اعتراض ،

انتا بتحب أي نوع من العيون؟ ‏

المخملية أم العنقودية؟

أم بتحب عيون غاز أكثر ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> لا يا خوي لا اعتراض ،
> 
> انتا بتحب أي نوع من العيون؟ ‏
> 
> ...


بحب عين جالوت :smile02


----------



## تيمو (17 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> يلا قرب عيد الفصح , وقتها حتاكل بيض عأصوله بالتفقيش :smile02
> بس مش تكتر بيض عشان بدك تاكل شوكولا كمان أحسن ما يصير معك كوكتيل بيض بشوكولا !



طبعاً بعيد الفصح ، أنا رايح أخبيلك بيض ملوّن ، وعيون بنكهة الكيتشاب ‏


----------



## تيمو (17 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> أنت خفت من العصاية بتاعتو ؟!!
> أخس عالرجالة !
> :gun::gun:



هههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا ما خفت ، بس بتّبع طريقة 5   3   2 ‏


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

هابى جيرل 
اقرا الفاتحه على العضوية


----------



## sparrow (17 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> لا عادي بعجبك في تصرفاتي الرجولية أنا
> بقلب رجل في وقت يقل فيه الرجال المستخبيين تحت معرفات البنات



ليكي عندي تقييم عشان عاوزين سمعات
ما شالله الاخت - اخ هابي ملي المنتدي مواضيع ونشاط
الواحد مش ملاحق 
كتر الله من امثالك


----------



## happy girl (17 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا ما خفت ، بس بتّبع طريقة 5   3   2 ‏



بس لحد دلوقتي مشفتش منك ولا هجمة مرتدة !! :smile02


----------



## تيمو (17 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> بس لحد دلوقتي مشفتش منك ولا هجمة مرتدة !! :smile02



ههههههههههههههههههههه

بيمسكوني تسلل ‏


----------



## happy girl (17 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بيمسكوني تسلل ‏



اهجم ولا يهمك , حكم الراية بكون ابن عمي يا شيخ :smile02


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

يا عم الحج قولنا اقرا الفاتحه على العضويه 
وجهزلها الكفن كمان


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2012)

*هي دي الطريقه التانيه 
انا اسف رفعت شويه من شئانك
دا انت طلعت خااااااااااايب
*​


----------



## تيمو (17 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> اهجم ولا يهمك , حكم الراية بكون ابن عمي يا شيخ :smile02



هههههه

طيب والحكم الرابع شو بتقربلك بالزبط؟


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

البقاء لله 
العزاء للسيدات فقط


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2012)

*نعتذر عن قطع فيلم السهره بسبب اعتزال الفنان ههههههه*


----------



## تيمو (17 فبراير 2012)

mission accomplished


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *نعتذر عن قطع فيلم السهره بسبب اعتزال الفنان ههههههه*


البقاء لله


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2012)

*ومنين نجيب ناس زي دي تاني 
يلا خطيها في غيطها
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *نعتذر عن قطع فيلم السهره بسبب اعتزال الفنان ههههههه*


*يهده فنان هابط 
قال وانا اللى كنت زعلانة على الاسلوب فى الموضوع اللى فات :vava:
على رأى كركر 
الواد البت اهو هههههههههه
انا بطالب بنقل تقييماته ليا 
حاجة بقت غريبة يا جدع ههههههههه
وكان الفنان ذات رقبة طويلة فكان معروفا بالفنان الزرافة 
وكانت لديه انف طوييييل ( طويلا جدا منخارك واللى اتجنن يوم واختارك ينساكى سريعا كالبرق ) فكان يلقب بالفنان الزلومة 
وكان يستمتع بالاذن الكبيييرة وفى اوقات فراغه كان كثير الدندنة 
( منايا حبيبي تحب ودااااااانى ) 
وعندما يتذكر تلك الرقبة الوزازية ( نسبة للوزة ) يتجه نحو الشمال ليدندن اغنية مالك يا حبيبى صوتك مكتوم وقفاك عمال يزيق ياترى ده من كتر الهموم ولا القميص ضيق*
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 فبراير 2012)

ايه دا اغيب نص يوم ارجع الاقي كله دا


بسرعه حد يديلي تقرير تفصيلي
عن اللي حصل في غيابي


بس انتوا بقي شريرين خالص

عشان لعبتوا من غيري


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ايه دا اغيب نص يوم ارجع الاقي كله دا
> 
> 
> بسرعه حد يديلي تقرير تفصيلي
> ...



بالمختصر المزيد
طار زي الطياره وزمانه راشق في عماره


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 فبراير 2012)

زحلانه منكم بجد

مش كنتوا تستنوا اتفرج معاكم علي الطير وهو بيطير


ماشي يا دون


ماليش دحوه بقي

انا عاوزه واحد تاني


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 فبراير 2012)

*المـــدورة *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 فبراير 2012)

بس ما علينا

نرجع تاني لموضوعنا

ومواطن الجمال في الانسان


ايه رايكم بقي

في الانف الطويله والمبططه

ليها اسم تاني اكيد بس مش في بالي ناو


----------



## white.angel (18 فبراير 2012)

*بصى لو هتحكى على العيون*
*مش هتلاقى احلى من عيون سيريدفى وايشواريا راى *
*العيون الهندى ام الاجنبى والمصرى*
*هههههههههههه*
*مش هينفع انزل صور*
*عشان البنات هتسيب المنتدى لو شافتهم*​


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

لا والنبى تنزلى صور
علشان مش هعرف ابحث عنهم


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 فبراير 2012)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *المـــدورة *​



ههههههههههههههههه هيرو
انت تقصد بقي ايه


العيون 
ولا الفيس
ولا الشعر 
ولا الانف
ولا الرقبه
ولا الاذن

:99:


----------



## white.angel (18 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> لا والنبى تنزلى صور
> علشان مش هعرف ابحث عنهم


*اوبا .. واضح انك عايز المنتدى ذكورى فقط *
*انت منهم .. عدو المرأه ..*
*نيفووووو مسكنا واحد .. *
*:675be:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههههههه

لا يا وايت

البنات هنا واثقه من نفسها جدااااااااااا


نزلي انتي بس صور فريجينا


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
يا وايت جو منناوعلينا

دا حلفنا من اول الفيلم
هههههههههههه



بس هو بيدورعلي هعروسه واحنا لازم نساعده يختار
ازاي وايه مواطن الجمال وايه العيوب وكدا بقي



نزلي بس انتي الصور
هههههههههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه هيرو
> انت تقصد بقي ايه
> 
> 
> ...


العيون اللى هى اصل عنوان الموضوع​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 فبراير 2012)

أحنا تهنا من حضراتكم ...بتتكلموا عن أية تحديداً ؟! واين ذهب الأخ ( فتاة سعيدة ) ؟!!


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> بس ما علينا
> 
> نرجع تاني لموضوعنا
> 
> ...


*
لاطبعا لا الطويلة والا المبططة
..
 القصيرة والرفيعة
..
بس اموت واعرف ايه الهدف من الموضوع دا؟؟
حد ناوى يعمل عملية تجميل مثلا ؟!
:big36:
ممكن تعتبريه حب تطفل واستطلاع:99:
*​


----------



## white.angel (18 فبراير 2012)

*دى سيريدفى ... ترادف الجمال







ايشواريا راى .. نالت لقب ملكة جمال الكون سابقاً




*


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> أحنا تهنا من حضراتكم ...بتتكلموا عن أية تحديداً ؟! واين ذهب الأخ ( فتاة سعيدة ) ؟!!




حمدلله علي السلامه يا مفتي المنتدي الكريم

هنا موضوع متنوع يخص كل شئ في الوجه
للرجل والمرأة
هههههههههه


ام الاخ هابي جيرال بقي 

فدا الله يرحمه طار بدري بدري


بس الاحتمال الاكبر انه
قريبا هايسجل تاني شكله بيحب الاشتغالات
:99:


ها قولنا بقي

ايه رايك في العيون انهي احلي واي لون
والاذن الخارجه
والشعر المجدع ولا الناعم ولا المنكوش احلي
والانف الطويله ولا المفرطحه ولا المنمه احلي

الخ بقي

منتظره الافتاء من امبارح


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 فبراير 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *دى سيريدفى ... ترادف الجمال
> 
> 
> 
> ...




انا بقول رجعي الصور لاصحابها احسن

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 فبراير 2012)

white.angel قال:


> دى سيريدفى ... ترادف الجمال


نهار أسود عليا وعلى سنينى السودة ....
هى عيون جميلة وبس ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
دى نون النسوة ذات نفسها  أنعقدت فى هذه المرأة ...
وبكااااااافة أشكال الأعراااااااااااااااااب...


----------



## white.angel (18 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> انا بقول رجعي الصور لاصحابها احسن
> هههههههههههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههههههه
**راحت فين الثقه بالنفس يا نسمه :t9:
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 فبراير 2012)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *
> لاطبعا لا الطويلة والا المبططة
> ..
> القصيرة والرفيعة
> ...




يوووووووووووووووووووووووووه

اللي عاوزين يعملوا عمليات كتير صدقني

بس مش عمليه تجميل

دول عاوزين 
عمليه تغير كلي في التفكير والعقل ......... الخ
والاهم من الذكر اللي الانثي
اصلهم مش ينفعوا رجاله
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 فبراير 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> **راحت فين الثقه بالنفس يا نسمه :t9:
> *​




موجوده بس مش بقولك رجعيها

اهو المفتي عبود دخل

وهايمسك بنات المنتدي يطلع القطط الفطسانه فيهم
:heat::heat::heat:


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> نهار أسود عليا وعلى سنينى السودة ....
> هى عيون جميلة وبس ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
> دى نون النسوة ذات نفسها  أنعقدت فى هذه المرأة ...
> وبكااااااافة أشكال الأعراااااااااااااااااب...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هايلعن السنين اهي بقي
عشان عيون لينسيز و شويه ميك اب


بس يذمتك 
في مفتي لمنتدي بيعاكس كدا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


فين دون تشوف :gy0000:


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يوووووووووووووووووووووووووه
> 
> اللي عاوزين يعملوا عمليات كتير صدقني
> 
> ...


*
:w00t:



بس تصدقى عندك حق
"ليس كل من يطلق عليهم رجال هم رجال فكلمة الطير تجمع بين الصقر والدجاجة"
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> زحلانه منكم بجد
> 
> مش كنتوا تستنوا اتفرج معاكم علي الطير وهو بيطير
> 
> ...



*ولا تزعلى نفسك يا نيفووو هيرجع هيروح فين يعنى :99:*


----------



## white.angel (18 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> عشان عيون لينسيز و شويه ميك اب


*لا .. الظلم وحش .. 
الصورتين دول عيون طبيعى .. 
وممكن اجيبهم من غير ميك اب .. بس هتبقى المشكله اكبر..
لانهم بردو حلوين .. مش بقولك الهندى ابو الاجنبى* :heat:


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 فبراير 2012)

طب ايه رايكم في كارينا كابوري بقي





















































​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> نهار أسود عليا وعلى سنينى السودة ....
> هى عيون جميلة وبس ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
> دى نون النسوة ذات نفسها أنعقدت فى هذه المرأة ...
> وبكااااااافة أشكال الأعراااااااااااااااااب...


 
فين الجمال ده!!!!!؟؟؟
دى حتى منخرها مخنشرا ورقبتها طولها مش مناسب- ههههههههههههههههههههه
إيه الذوق ده  :gy0000:


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> أحنا تهنا من حضراتكم ...بتتكلموا عن أية تحديداً ؟! واين ذهب الأخ ( فتاة سعيدة ) ؟!!



*اهلالالا فينك يا شيف من زماان
الاخ رجعناه لحيث موطنه الاصلى :closedeye*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 فبراير 2012)

> طب ايه رايكم في كارينا كابوري بقي


*لأ مش حلوة ...صناعى ...* 
*يابنتى بتكلم عن نون النسوة مش لام ألف النسوة ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> فين الجمال ده!!!!!؟؟؟
> دى حتى منخرها مخنشرا ورقبتها طولها مش مناسب- ههههههههههههههههههههه
> إيه الذوق ده :gy0000:


أكتشفتوه أزاى ؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> فين الجمال ده!!!!!؟؟؟
> دى حتى منخرها مخنشرا ورقبتها طولها مش مناسب- ههههههههههههههههههههه
> إيه الذوق ده :gy0000:


ياحوبوا أحنا بنتكلم عن نون النسوة ...يعنى لغة عربية ...
ليكى فيها ؟؟!!!


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> أكتشفتوه أزاى ؟؟؟


مش محتاجا اكتشافات-- ماهى وااضحا مثل الشمس انها مثل القمر هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هايلعن السنين اهي بقي
> عشان عيون لينسيز و شويه ميك اب
> 
> ...



*دون ايه بقى 
دون نفسها عاكستها :08:
احمد الله كثيراااااااااااا ان زوجى لا يزور هذا المنتدى :heat:*
*الله يسامحك يا وايت وقفتى حال بنات المنتدى :t26:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 فبراير 2012)

يابني كله صناعي


المصريين بس هما اللي طبيعي

تصحي من النوم تلاقي الجمال الرباني اللي يخضك ويسد نفسك

ترجع من الشغل
تشم ريحه البصل والتوم
يادوب تطفح وتتخمد 

بالليل بقي ترجع من علي القهوه

تشغلك فيلم الرعب المصري
وياحرام تلاقي نفسك تحت السرير
دا لو اخترقت السقف ونزلت علي الجيران
هههههههههههههههه


في جمال بعد كدا بقي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ياحوبوا أحنا بنتكلم عن نون النسوة ...يعنى لغة عربية ...
> ليكى فيها ؟؟!!!


 لا مش لغه عربيه-- انتو ماسكين فى الهنود---- مدام طلعتو من العربى او البلدى يبقا مفيش لغه عربيه و غير هيك التوبيك ده توبيك العيون-- و ما ادراك انت بلغه العيون-- لا عربى و لا المانى و لا لاوندى----


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *دون ايه بقى
> دون نفسها عاكستها :08:
> احمد الله كثيراااااااااااا ان زوجى لا يزور هذا المنتدى :heat:*
> *الله يسامحك يا وايت وقفتى حال بنات المنتدى :t26:*



مش لوحدك اللي عاكستهم يادون :w00t:
هههههههههههههه


لالالالالالا بنات المنتدي عندهم ثقه في نفسهم
لا تقلقي هههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يابني كله صناعي
> 
> 
> المصريين بس هما اللي طبيعي
> ...


 
ان جيتى للحق مفيش بعد كدهون هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2012)

خيانه ادخل عند عميل اجي الاقي 3صفحات


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يابني كله صناعي
> 
> 
> المصريين بس هما اللي طبيعي
> ...



*ههههههههههههه ده ترااث يا بنتى اللهم لا اعتراااض ld:*


----------



## white.angel (18 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الله يسامحك يا وايت وقفتى حال بنات المنتدى :t26:*


*قولتلكوا بلااااااااااش*
*وانتو مصممين*
*عشان العرووووووووبه متضيعش بلااااااش..*
*انتوا مصممين*
*اهو حالنا وقف ..*:t7:
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

موضوع حلو يا نيفو عن نفسي مش بتفرق معايا العيون لكن اللي تفرق هي الشخصية


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 فبراير 2012)

ايزي ياوايت
معانا عبود مستورد 
يبقي يستوردلنا كام حته من الخارج
تقفيل صيني
هههههههههههههههه


هيصوا يا بنات بقي


----------



## mero_engel (18 فبراير 2012)

يالبنتي الصيني مش كويس قولنا 
مضرووووووب 
غيرو بقي الصنف
اكيد اقصد صنف العيون


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> موضوع حلو يا نيفو عن نفسي مش بتفرق معايا العيون لكن اللي تفرق هي الشخصية




وجودك انتي الاحلي يا روزي

طبعا الاهم الشخصيه

عيون ايه ورقبه ايه ومناخير ايه وودا ايه بس


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 فبراير 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> يالبنتي الصيني مش كويس قولنا
> مضرووووووب
> غيرو بقي الصنف
> اكيد اقصد صنف العيون




مهو بعد الصور اللي نشرتها وايت

يادوب اللي يرضي بالمصري هم الصين
:99:


----------



## Egyptian Cowboy (18 فبراير 2012)

هو الموضوع تطور لدرجة انه بقى بالصور ؟
ده انتوا مصممين بقى على ان الشباب يفضل فايق وميدلقش على اى شكل​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههه يا سلام عالاسئلة 

+ بس بعرف ان العيون اللى بتلمع بتتمتع بالذكاء 
واهم حاجة تكون عيون نقية


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 فبراير 2012)

تصدقوا اني نسيت الموضوع

تعالوا نكمل بقي 

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (28 فبراير 2012)

تكملى اية
هايجيلكوا احباط وانتوا مش ناقصين هههه


----------



## zama (28 فبراير 2012)

شخصياً أنا عيوني ضيقة سودا ، ظبطها لي الدكتور / فتحي فوزي عقب ظروف حادثتي المنتهية ،

قالي " أن عيوني شبه عيون شرق آسيا بضيقها " ..

لكن أيه الفكرة للتساؤل ، مرتبة لمشروع محلات بصرية ولا أيه  ؟؟

==

bye ..


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 فبراير 2012)

جرجس مين اللي هايجيلوا احباط دا

دا الشعب المصري الشعب الوحيد

اللي يفوت في الحديد ولا يتأثر



+++++++++

زاما

الموضوع كان ترفيهي
علي موقف حصل وحبينا بس نرفهه عن نفسنا
عملنا الموضوع يعني مش جد ولا ليه هدف غير التسليه


----------



## zama (28 فبراير 2012)

> زاما
> 
> الموضوع كان ترفيهي
> علي موقف حصل وحبينا بس نرفهه عن نفسنا
> عملنا الموضوع يعني مش جد ولا ليه هدف غير التسليه


wow ، موضوع للترفيه !!

عارفه ، هقولك حاجة ، هنا _ بالمنتدي _ دايماً بلاحظ الجديد تحديداً بفكر الترفيه ، حاسس بأن 

الموضوع مُأصل ، مش فكرة دعابة مرتجلة و خلاص ، لأ أنا حاسس بأن الأمر أكبر من كدا ..

عموماً ،

enjoy your time  ..

==

bye ..


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 فبراير 2012)

_بصي انا عايزه حد معندوش عنين اصلا
عشان نوفر تعليقاتو يعني
ولا يقولي انتي قصيره ولا طويله ولا لون شعرك وحش ولا يبصبص ع البنات وده اهم شيئ
يعني نوفر اسئله كتييييييييره
_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 فبراير 2012)

zama قال:


> wow ، موضوع للترفيه !!
> 
> عارفه ، هقولك حاجة ، هنا _ بالمنتدي _ دايماً بلاحظ الجديد تحديداً بفكر الترفيه ، حاسس بأن
> 
> ...


ههههههههههه
لا يا ولدي لو كنت تابعت الموضوع من الاول
كنت عرفت انه كان هدفه الداعبه ليس الا


اقولك باختصار

دخل عندنا عضو باسم بنوته
المهم عمل موضوع عن الرقبه الطويله
وجمالها في الرجل وكدا

احنا ردينا بس اخدنا الموضوع هزار بعد كدا

لان حسينا ان تفكيره سطحي جدااااااااااا في فكره الارتباط او
نظره للانسان بشكل عام والسؤال كان غريب علنيا جدا
وبعد هزار ومناقشات الموضوع اتقفل

روحت فتحت دا بقي عشان نكمل هزار براحتنا
بما اننا نعرف بعض واسلوب وتفكير بعض نوعا ما
واتكلمنا عن العيون والشعر والانف و..... الخ

بس دي القصه كلها هههههههههههleasantr


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _بصي انا عايزه حد معندوش عنين اصلا
> عشان نوفر تعليقاتو يعني
> ولا يقولي انتي قصيره ولا طويله ولا لون شعرك وحش ولا يبصبص ع البنات وده اهم شيئ
> يعني نوفر اسئله كتييييييييره
> _​




ياريت نلاقي منهم كتير مكنش حد غلب

بس عارفه يا لولو
المثل بيقول مرايا الحب عميه

يعني لو بيحب بجد وحبيبته مش ملكه جمال
في عيونه هو هتكون اجمل ملكه جمال


( دا الانسان الصادق في مشاعره )

مش الكلامنجي وبتاع القمر والبحر
ههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ياريت نلاقي منهم كتير مكنش حد غلب
> 
> بس عارفه يا لولو
> المثل بيقول مرايا الحب عميه
> ...


هههههههههه
مهو بتكون ملكه ف عينو يا اختشي في الاول بس اما يلاقيها ف وشو كل يوم يقول ملكة نحسي هههههههه
ولو قالك انتي ملكه ف عيني اعرفي ان نص بنات البلد ملكات ف عينو
مالهمش امان يا نفين :a82:
ف ايه نوفر الكذب والمجاملات دي كلها وناخدو من غير عنين ههههههه
بس مش ننكر ان في الصادق في مشاعرو اللي قولتي عليه
بس ده نلاقيه فين ...يمكن في الكتب الخياليه نقرا عليه وبس:a82:
والنبي لو لقيتي ابعتيلي واحد من النوع ده
قصدي ع الكتاب هههههههه لان مش هتلاقيه في الحقيقه هههههه


----------



## zama (2 مارس 2012)

> اقولك باختصار
> دخل عندنا عضو باسم بنوته
> المهم عمل موضوع عن الرقبه الطويله
> وجمالها في الرجل وكدا



ياااااااااااااااه ، للدرجة دي ، الأمر وصل لكدا !!

نفسي أشوف موضوع بيكون فيه _ لقاء السحاب _ تعبير لتوجهات مختلفة ، مدارس فكرية مثل إجتماع 

الأربعاء لسيجموند أو غيره كتير ، لكن الهيمنة الأولي للعاطفة و نصوص سردها المختلفة و أرجاء نقاشها

و الجديد بئا عن الرقبة !! ، أتجاه أخر متجسد بالإتجار و الماديات و ما سبق هو ما يتزعم عموم التوجهات ، 

لكن أنا بالنهاية بستفيد أني بعرف أكون مبسوط وياكم  ..


----------

